# blackberry pins



## mintaeroboy (Aug 3, 2011)

Add your blackberry pins.. only for normal people not pervs. Add me  22A5BB30


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my head just exploded...I thought we all had Android phones?!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol! So... there's other OS's besides Android? The things you can discover here...


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I went to jewel and picked up some blackberries but couldn't find the pin. Where is it located??


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> I went to jewel and picked up some blackberries but couldn't find the pin. Where is it located??


Lol, for those that have never been to IL, Jewel-Osco is a grocery store/pharmacy.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

What's a blackberry? Lol

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i think u guys mean crackberries


----------



## mintaeroboy (Aug 3, 2011)

Its called two phones? Bb's are shit, I only use it for bbm


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

From Chicago so it didn't even dawn on me about the Jewel/Osco. Southside, 55th and Walbash.

Gotta rib ya for the Blackberry. I think we've all had one grace (would that be the right word?) our hands before. Still have a couple in a shoebox, I think. It's all in fun. I don't think your going to find too many who use one besides work related.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> From Chicago so it didn't even dawn on me about the Jewel/Osco. Southside, 55th and Walbash.
> 
> Gotta rib ya for the Blackberry. I think we've all had one grace (would that be the right word?) our hands before. Still have a couple in a shoebox, I think. It's all in fun. I don't think your going to find too many who use one besides work related.


Nice I'm in the burbs I live in Geneva its like 40 mins out


----------

